# Well it happened



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I forgot to defrost some Meat the night before. So I tried to feed my boy some regular dog food until the meat thawed. Well my boy will not touch his kibble any more. I literally had to go the store to buy some meats because he just keep sitting by his food dish and whining lol. I swear my dogs own me.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

LoL... I know the feeling. I always mix meat, cheese or eggs in Stella's kibble too.
Sometimes I use the Blue Buffalo wet stew food to entice her to eat her kibble.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can feed the raw frozen - won't do any harm. My dogs will eat their frozen BARF just as readily as they it it thawed.


----------



## jiujitsuchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> You can feed the raw frozen - won't do any harm. My dogs will eat their frozen BARF just as readily as they it it thawed.


I second this- sometimes it actually forces my girl to  chew her food.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Good to know frozen is ok. I was thinking of defrosting it in the microwave but I was worried it would make the bones brittle so I decided to play it safe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a hard time getting things thawed this time of year. I have a tote in my garage that I have for thawing meats. 
I add a bit of hot water to some of the cuts to soften them at feeding time, otherwise my dogs do eat frozen(not rock solid). I always feed fish frozen, it is the only way they'll eat it. Right now, I've had a turkey thawing in the garage for a few days, and will probably have to bring it inside to get it thawing(even with the above freezing temps were having)


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

rgollar said:


> Good to know frozen is ok. I was thinking of defrosting it in the microwave but I was worried it would make the bones brittle so I decided to play it safe.


Yeah, definitely don't defrost it in the microwave... just feed frozen!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

As another mother to a Stella we also add meat, cheese & carrots to Stella kibble, I tell you we could starve but there is always Stella meat in the fridge! As well a frozen just in case !!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Dang! I've been defrosting in the microwave for about 7 months now. I've noticed no problems with brittle bones, Liesl has chewed them all up. We also had a leftover chicken carcass from a slow-roasted chicken the other night. I took out all the long bones but left the ribs, back, etc. and she loved every last sliver of it. Am I tempting fate?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Do not microwave it cooks from the inside out so the bones are getting cooked which is bad. If its solid meat a little nuking isn't bad but I still wouldn't do it. Put it in some hot water for a fast defrost works pretty well. Jinx HATES her food frozen but semi frozen she will eat.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely tempting fate do NOT feed cooked bones especially cooked chicken/poultry bones..


----------



## anjum (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree, I would NOT thaw anything w/ bones in the microwave. 

When I forget to take something out (oh I need to do that right now for tonight! lol), I put it in a plastic bag & float it in a water bath - cool water if I have a couple hours, warm water if I only have 30 min. It might be frozen in the middle still, but perfectly fine to feed to the dogs.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

anjum said:


> When I forget to take something out (oh I need to do that right now for tonight! lol), I put it in a plastic bag & float it in a water bath - cool water if I have a couple hours, warm water if I only have 30 min. It might be frozen in the middle still, but perfectly fine to feed to the dogs.


Exactly what I do!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I keep some Honest Kitchen, dehydrated raw, on hand for times like this. Add warm water, soak for about 5 minutes & voila! Doggy dinner w/o the thaw!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

billsharp said:


> We also had a leftover chicken carcass from a slow-roasted chicken the other night. I took out all the long bones but left the ribs, back, etc. and she loved every last sliver of it. Am I tempting fate?


Oh my goodness... this is extremely dangerous. Hopefully, all of the bones make their way out and don't get lodged somewhere. How long has it been since you fed it?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

billsharp said:


> We also had a leftover chicken carcass from a slow-roasted chicken the other night. I took out all the long bones but left the ribs, back, etc. and she loved every last sliver of it. Am I tempting fate?


Well, she's not the first dog to eat cooked chicken bones and live to tell about it ... and she won't be the last.

BUT - I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

She passed it all ok, was several days ago. The bones were all really rubbery, or I wouldn't have considered it. But thanks for the good advice, chicken carcass is officially off the menu.


----------

